# New 28RS-S



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

We bought a 28RS-S last week. We took delivery of one they had on the lot because of wait times for ovens. This one does not have an oven, but we will be getting one as they become more available. So far no problems, looking foward to our first trip.

sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your Outback too!

We also have 















and love the combination!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Jscotb,

Congrats on your new Outback. Hope it works out great for you and that you have many ideas and stories to share here on this site.

Greg


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jscotb,

Welcome aboard, you are in great company. In addition to Y-Guy, I also have an Avalanche, though no "Z" package with my truck. Just a 4x4 with the towing package, and a rear limited slip.

There is a great bunch of folks here, and everyone has but one goal. To enjoy our Outbacks, and share our experiences with friends.

Tim


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Can't wait to try some of the mods I have seen here so far.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome, you will love it!!

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

action 
Welcome, Hope that you enjoy the new Outback as much as wee enjoy ours. This forum has been a great resource for my education on the care and maintenance of our new family member, I think that you will find it the same.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------

